# PLUGIN GURU



## AMAROK13 (Oct 11, 2018)

Can you tell me, how to install the guru plugin in Omnisphere 2, Pc version?

Both banks of sounds are the excellent AirWave 1 and 2.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 11, 2018)

He probably included a good readme as well, so maybe check that for the specifics. But in general you install a .omnisphere file by clicking on the "utility"within Omnisphere, go below in the dropdown menu to install.omnisphere and browse to the folder where you unzipped or have your .omnisphere file and then it installs it automatically in your Steam folder. For a visual way check the video below:


----------



## AMAROK13 (Oct 13, 2018)

Thank you very much for your feedback and the video.


----------

